# [Sammelthread] Splatoon



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

In diesem "bunten" Sammelthread sollen alle News über Splatoon rein, Diskussionen über Splatoon sind natürlich erwünscht.

*Entwickler und Publisher*
Nintendo 

*Release*
29.05.2015

*Genre*
Action,Shooter

*Verkaufszahlen*
Splatoon hat sich bis Heute rund 1.62Mio mal verkauft und das in nur 2 Monaten, Beeindruckend.

*Spielversionen*

*Standardversion*
In der Standard Version ist nur das Spiel enthalten also nichts besonderes.

*Spezialversion*
In der Spezialversion ist zusätzlich der grüne Tintenfisch-amiibo enthalten mit dem man 20 Missionen bekommt, leider ist es nur die Kampagne mit anderen Waffen.Einen Pluspunkt hat es aber, man bekommt eine spezielle Rüstung die auch in den Online Kämpfen eingesetzt werden kann. 

*WiiU Version*
Am 19.Juni erscheint noch eine WiiU in Schwarz mit Splatoon inbegriffen aber eine amiibo Figur ist nicht enthalten.

*Trailer

E3-Trailer und Nintendo-Direct 7.5.15
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8L54s2m1dPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jki4IMpSAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*amiibo*
Zusätzlich zum grünen Tintenfisch-amiibo gibt es noch 2 weitere die jedoch einzeln gekauft werden müssen und nicht in einer Spielversion enthalten sind.

*Tintenfisch-Mädchen*
Mit dem Tintenfisch Mädchen gibt es ein Schulmädchen-Kostüm dazu.

*Tintenfisch-Junge*
Mit dem Tintenfisch-Jungen gibt es ein Samurai-Kostüm dazu.

*Spielinhalt*

*Fortbewegung*
Im Kampf gibt es zwei Arten der Fortbewegung, ganz normales laufen und schwimmen aber es gibt etwas wichtiges zu beachten. Nur in der Farbe des eigenen Teams bewegt man sich schnell und wenn man in die Tinte des Gegners reinläuft dann wird man stark ausgebremst und zum leichten Ziel. Es ist auch möglich sich in der Tinte zu verstecken nur die Teammitglieder können euch dann sehen, so sind auch Überraschungsangriffe möglich.

*Supersprung*
Mit dem Supersprung kann man direkt zu einem Teammitglied nach dem wiederbeleben springen, dafür muss man nur auf den Pfeil des Spielers auf der Karte drücken.

*Spielerlevel*
Vor dem Update am 6.8.15 ist das Spiellevel nur bis zu Level 20 möglich, seit dem Update geht es bis auf Level 50 rauf. Beim Rangkampf ist das Level bis jetzt A+ und wird mit dem Update auf S und S+ erhöht.

*Singleplayer**-Kampagne*
Die Einzelspielerkampagne besteht aus mehreren Leveln, 28 um genau zu sein, in denen es gilt die Oktarianer zu erledigen und den Elektrowels zu fangen am Schluss des Levels. Käptn. Kuttelfisch hilft mit guten Ratschlägen gerne weiter. Am Schluss der Karte warten Bossgegner auf euch die nicht einfach mal so besiegt werden können, Strategie ist notwendig.

*Multiplayer*

*Offline

Ballonduell*
Das Spiel hat auch einen Offline-Multiplayer Modus und zwar kann man hier gegen jemanden Offline antreten es gibt aber zum klassischen Multiplayer einen Unterschied, es gibt keinen Splittscreen. Der erste Spieler nutzt das Display des Gamepads und den Gamepad als Steuerung als TV-Ersatz und der zweite nutzt den Fernseher und der Classic-Controller.

*Privater Kampf*
Beim Privaten Kampf kann man mit zwischen 2 und 8  Spielern den Kampf komplett selber erstellen, Karte, Waffen usw können selber eingestellt werden.

*Online*
Hier gehts richtig rund, in 4vs4 Kämpfen mit Spielern aus der ganzen Welt wird es nie langweilig. 

*Miezrichter*
Wenn der Miezrichter kein Nickerchen hält, dann bewertet er Kämpfe und findet heraus wer gewonnen hat, wie er das macht das ist wohl sein Geheimnis. Man sollte ihn nach ein paar Kämpfen vor dem Eingang zu den Online Kämpfen aufsuchen und ansprechen, er vergibt Kostenlose Münzen je nach erreichtem Rang.

*Punkte*
Am Schluss des Kampfes werden Punkte vergeben oder auch nicht, die werden dann in Spielwährung umgetauscht und damit kann man dann shoppen gehen.

*Standard-Kampf*
Die Standard-Kämpfe sind ohne Ranglisten und hier geht es nur darum möglichst einen grossen Teil der Karte mit der Teamfarbe einzufärben. Andere Spieler abschiessen bringt keine Punkte, kann aber trotzdem ganz nützlich sein, weil so das färben des Gebietes für kurze Zeit einfacher wird. Punkt gibt es am Schluss der 3min immer, egal ob man Gewinnt oder verliert. Das Sieger-Team erhält aber 300P Extra als Siegerprämie.
*
Rang-Kämpfe*
Das war euch zu einfach? Die Ranked Matches sind härter, so hart, das es erst ab lvl 10 geht. Hier spielt man nur mit Spielern die ungefähr den selben Rang haben, das ist ja schon schwer genug. Aber die Rangliste erklimmt man nicht so einfach, das Team das den Kampf verliert, das verliert auch Rangpunkte und somit kann es sogar vorkommen das man einen Rang zurück gestuft wird. Nichts für schwache Nerven!

*Herrschaft*
In diesem Modus geht es darum einen bestimmen Bereich der Karte für sein Team zu beanspruchen, das Team das am Schluss des 5min Timers weiter unten mit dem Team-Timer ist gewinnt die Runde.
Noch mal etwas einfacher erklärt, es gibt einen 5min Timer, wenn er Endet dann endet auch die Runde, ABER es kann auch sein das die Runde schon vorher zu Ende ist. Und zwar dann wenn der Team Timer der bei 100 anfängt bei 0 ist, der kann von gegnerischen Team gestoppt werden wenn nicht alle Zonen eure sind. 

Mal ein Beispiel:
 Timer steht bei 3min
Team Blau hat 52 Punkte auf dem Team-Timer übrig
Team Orange hat 45 Punkte auf dem Team Timer übrig

Timer steht bei 2min
Team Blau hat 15 Punkte auf dem Team Timer übrig
Team Orange hat 0 Punkte auf dem Timer übrig und gewinnt. 
Obwohl noch 2min übrig waren, Orange gewinnt weil ihr Timer auf 0 steht und es kann sogar vorkommen das es einen K.O Sieg gibt.

*Turm Kommando*
Ein Turm mit einer Plattform bewegt sich in Richtung der Gegnerischen Basis, das Team  das den Turm am weitesten in Richtung Ziel schiebt, gewinnt.

*Teamkampf*
Im Teamkampf kann man mit Freunden ein Team bilden anstatt zufällig in ein Team zu landen und dieses Team bleibt immer zusammen man spielt also nicht gegen seine Freunde wenn man es nicht will.

*K.O. Sieg*
Der K.O. Sieg erreicht ein Team nur dann, wenn das andere Team kein  bisschen Tinte in den Zonen hat, die Zonen müssen nicht zu 100% mit  Tinte bedeckt sein um sie einzunehmen.
Die Sieger erhalten eine grosszügige Siegerprämie von 1300Punkten doch  das ist nicht alles, zusätzlich gibt es noch Punkte für die Teilnahme  selbst und Rangpunkte.
Die Verlierer werden hart bestraft im K.O. Sieg, sie kriegen 0 Punkte, richtig gelesen 0, und verlieren auch noch Rangpunkte. 

*Karten*
Es gibt 8 Karten


Dekabahnstation
 
Bohrinsel Nautilus
 
Punkasius-Skatepark
 
Kofferfischlager
 
Arowana-Center  
 
Heilbutt-Hafen
 
Blauflossen-Depot 
Tümmlerkuppel 
 
*Inkopolis
*In der Stadt trifft man andere Spieler  und kann sich neue Ausrüstung besorgen, der Zugang zur  Singleplayer-Kampagne ist über einen Abfluss erreichbar. Gegen Muscheln  können bei Ausrüstungen weitere Erweiterungsplätze eingebaut werden. 

*Waffen
*
*Arty*
Er ist ein Militärfreak und Waffennarr er ist ausserdem der Inhaber des Ladens Kalmarsenal wo man auch die Waffen kauft.

*Hauptwaffen*

Da sie Liste immer länger wird, erkläre ich mal einfach was edie verschiedenen Waffentypen sind, ohne Grafiken dazu wird die Erklärung der Unterschiede etwas schwer.
*
Kleckser
*Der Kleckser ist eine Nahkampf-Waffe, die Reichweite ist Gering bis Mittlere Reichweite, sehr gut m Gegner aus der Nähe auszuschalten. Schiessen verlangsamt aber oft den Spieler und man wird ein leichteres Ziel für Scharfschützen.

*Konzentrator*
Die Wahl für Scharfschützen, mittlere bis hohe Reichweite aber zum Teil lange Aufladezeiten, sehr gut um Gegner aus der Ferne auszuschalten. Präzision erforderlich und im Nahkampf trifft man selten damit und wird ein Leichtes Ziel für solche mit Kleckser oder Roller.

*Roller*
Die Roller sind dafür da um eine grosse Fläche auf einmal einzusprühen, Gegner kann man aus der Nähe gut erledigen aber Vorsicht, Kleckser haben zum Teil höhere Feuerkraft und man wird schnell erledigt. Die Reichweite ist zwar Gering aber dafür ist der Farbstreifen breiter als bei anderen Waffen.
 
*Sekundärwaffen
*

Klecks-Bombe, kleine Fläche schnell einfärben oder Gegnergruppen leicht erledigen 
 
Tintenwall, ein Schutzschild und hindurch kann nur das eigene Team schiessen 
Sprinkler, haftet an der Wand und macht was der Name schon sagt 
Spürbombe, jagt Gegner 
Haftbombe, haftet an Objekten bevor sie explodiert 
Insta-Bombe, detoniert bei Kontakt 
Detektor, zeigt Gegnerische Spieler an 
Tintenmine, in der Tinte des eigenen Teams ist die Mine unsichtbar 
Sprungboje, Teammitglieder können einen Supersprung dorthin ausführen 
Sepitox-Bombe, Gegnerische Fähigkeiten werden für kurze Zeit lahmgelegt    
 Auch Sekunderwaffen verbrauchen Tinte!

*Spezialwaffen* 


Tintzooka, verschiesst Mini-Farbtornados 
Tintferno, auf Gamepad tippen um ein grosses Farbtornado über die gewählte Stelle abzuschiessen
 
Heulboje, damit lässt sich ein grosses Gebiet von Gegnern frei räumen 
Echolokator, zeigt gegnerische Spieler an auch dem eigenen Team werden die Spieler angezeigt 
Kugelschild für kurze Zeit unverwundbar und wird bei Berühren eines Teammitglieds geteilt. 
Tintentitan, für kurze Zeit unverwundbar und mit einer Wirbelattacke ausgestattet    
Auch Spezialwaffen verbauchen zum Teil Tinte!

*Kleidung*
Durch die Kleidung die jeder individuell aussuchen kann, bekommt man nicht nur einen modischen Tintenfisch sondern sie enthält auch Boni wie, schneller Tinte auffüllen oder schneller bewegen als Beispiel.

*Shrimpson*
Er ist der Besitzer des Ladens Shrimpy Shoes und nur er sieht nur so knusprig aus weil es sein besonders modischer Mantel ist der ihn so aussehen lässt.  Er verkauft Schuhe und hat mehrere Paare Schuhe selbst an.  

*Jean-Qualle*
Der Eigentümer des Ladens Emporium Quallani und er gilt als besonders Modebewusste Qualle, er verkauft T-Shirts.

*Anne-Mona*
Eine etwas scheue Seeanemone mit einem Clownfisch im Haar, sie betreibt den Laden Tent-à-Tête, einen Hutladen.

*Splatfest*
Das Splatfest bringt News zum Spiel und es gibt eine Abstimmung, als Beispiel Hunde oder Katzen. Nach Abschluss der Abstimmung wird man dem Team beitreten das man abgestimmt hat und gegen die Spieler spielen die für das andere abgestimmt haben.Sie haben eine eigene Rangliste die nichts zu tun hat mit der normalen Rangliste.
Nach dem Spaltfest gibt es die Möglichkeit Muscheln zu erhalten mit denen man Ausrüstungen erweitern kann.

Noch zum Schluss: Ein wahrer Held wirft nie die Tinte ins Korn. 

Quelle: Splatoon-Webseite

*PCGH-Tintenfische
*In dieser Liste soll der Mii-Name des Mii den man in Splatoon Online verwendet nur wer will. Hinweis: Der Mii ist der Charakter und nicht die Nintendo-ID, die gebe ich Sicherheitshalber nicht an.Damit es übersichtlicher ist, der PCGH Name ist in Schwarz und der Mii in Grün.


Gamer090 -> Baracuda 
bofferbrauer -> Boffer


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte es seien 28, nicht 20 Missionen im Heldenmodus? Das ist jedenfalls die Zahl, die ich bisher immer finden konnte.

Einen Hinweis auf die 3 verschiedenen Amiibos wäre nett gewesen und was sie bringen (exklusive Klamotten, bei jedem der 3 Amiibos sind es andere Sets)

Ansonsten: Schöner Thread


----------



## Kel (25. Mai 2015)

Ist das überhaupt relevant ohne PC-Release für dieses Forum?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich dachte es seien 28, nicht 20 Missionen im Heldenmodus? Das ist jedenfalls die Zahl, die ich bisher immer finden konnte.
> 
> Einen Hinweis auf die 3 verschiedenen Amiibos wäre nett gewesen und was sie bringen (exklusive Klamotten, bei jedem der 3 Amiibos sind es andere Sets)
> 
> Ansonsten: Schöner Thread



Die amiibos bringen 20 Missionen und die zusätzlichen Klamotten die habe ich ja erwähnt , wenn es 20 Missionen mit den amiibos sind dann macht es für mich Sinn das es alle sind, weil würde wenig Sinn machen wenn es nur ein Teil ist. Kann aber sein das Nintendo das aus irgendeinen Grund so wollte mir sind die 28 Missionen nicht bekannt. Aber am Freitag wissen wir mehr da werde ich es sonst anpassen.

Denn Hinweis über die amiibos findest du direk unter den Videos.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Mai 2015)

Für mich steht fest Donnerstag Abend gegen 18 Uhr nach Saturn Nachbarstadt fahren 2 Splatoon exemplare schnappen, dann Zuhause Wii U einpacken und erstmal mit Couseng Daddeln. 
Freitag Abend dann mit Kollegen gammeln und dann mit 2 Wii U Splatoon, Mario Kart 8 und Smash Bros Daddeln.

Hoffe nur wirklich die Zeit dafür zu finden, waren echt tolle Jahre mit NES/SNES/N64/PSX die mir Sony und Nintendo beschert hatten bis der PC die Konsolen ablöste. 
Doch die Zeiten kommen nicht mehr zurück, aber man kann zumindest versuchen sie erneut zu erleben.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2015)

Habe mit einem Mod geschrieben und er sagte es wäre ok wenn man hier den Mii-Namen den man in Splatoon verwendet anzugeben einfach nur für diejenigen die wollen. Die Nintendo-ID gebe ich mal Sicherheitshalber nicht an, ansonsten kann es bei manchen noch zu FA-Spam kommen. Wer jemandem eine FA (Freundschaftsanfrage) auf der Wii U schicken will soll dem User eine PN schicken, so kann jeder entscheiden ob er den User in der Freundesliste haben will oder nicht.

Die Liste füge ich im Startbeitrag ein, wer da auch rein will soll mir eine PN schicken, aber bitte nicht den Thread füllen mit der Angabe des Mii-Namens.


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe mit einem Mod geschrieben und er sagte es wäre ok wenn man hier den Mii-Namen den man in Splatoon verwendet anzugeben einfach nur für diejenigen die wollen. Die Nintendo-ID gebe ich mal Sicherheitshalber nicht an, ansonsten kann es bei manchen noch zu FA-Spam kommen. Wer jemandem eine FA (Freundschaftsanfrage) auf der Wii U schicken will soll dem User eine PN schicken, so kann jeder entscheiden ob er den User in der Freundesliste haben will oder nicht.
> 
> Die Liste füge ich im Startbeitrag ein, wer da auch rein will soll mir eine PN schicken, aber bitte nicht den Thread füllen mit der Angabe des Mii-Namens.



Schön diplomatisch vorgegangen. 

Username bei Nintendo ist bei mir Boffer (Bofferbrauer war ein Zeichen zu lang damals ), wer will kann mich ja hinzufügen (PCGH Username mit angeben!)

Wer hier hat denn schon Splatoon? Und wer wartet noch?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2015)

*UPDATE:
*
- Singleplayer Kampagne korrigiert
- Rang-Kämpfe korrigiert und erweitert
- K.O. Sieg hinzugefügt
- Karten erweitert
- Waffen erweitert
- Miezrichter hinzugefügt

----------

Was ist euer Punkte-Rekord, bei mir ist es 1132P OHNE Siegbonus  bin eben ein Profi , wie findet ihr den Rang-Kampf denn so? Mir gefällt er deutlich besser als der Standard-Kampf hier sind die Spieler mehr bei der Sache und wem das ganze zu stressig wird der spielt es auch nicht mehr, aber etwas passt nicht. Wenn eine Karte 2 Zonen hat dann gibt es ein Chaos und die Spieler wissen jetzt nicht welche Zonen sie nun schützen sollen, man braucht alle Zonen einer Karte um zu gewinnen.
Und noch als Geheimtipp: Nehmt eine Waffe mit einer hohen Feuerkraft, ihr werdet dauernd Gegnerischen Spielern begegnen in den Zonen da lohnt es sich eine Waffe zu haben mit der man die Spieler schnell aus dem Weg hat.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2015)

Jo, Rangkämpfe sind deutlich attraktiver, die Splatzones sind wirklich heiß umkämpft.

Da ich Splatoon auf englisch spiele, komme ich bei den deutschen Namen hier etwas schwer durcheinander , da muss ich manchmal echt raten was gemeint ist.

Mein Rekord ohne Sieg waren nur 1024 punkte. Bei den Splatzones hatte ich vorhin ein Gefecht bei dem ich ganze 29 Gegner gesplattet habe; hier ist die .96 Gal einfach super um ein Territorium zu verteidigen. Bin auch fast immer Leader bei den splats in Ranggefechten damit. Leider zu blöde Teams, weshalb mein Rang immer noch C- ist  .


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2015)

Ich benutze die 52 Gallon die hat im Gegensatz zur 96 Gallon weniger Feuerkraft aber höhere Feuerrate, die 96 Gallon werde ich aber auch mal testen denn Geld ist in diesem Spiel nun wirklich kein Problem.  Wenn ich mir ausrechne was mir die ganze Ausrüstung gekostet hat, da komme ich zusammen grob geschätzt auf 50k . 

Das mit dem blöden Team kenne ich und es nervt besonders dann wenn man bei einem K.O. Sieg verliert, da gibt es keine Punkte.  Habe meinen Rang auf C mit 60 Punkten geschafft aber manchmal nervt es echt wenn die Teammitglieder lieber bei der gegnerischen Base sind als bei den Zonen.  Da wundert es mich nicht wenn ich von 2 oder 3 Spielern gleichzeitig angegriffen werde, Teamwork ist leider selten. 

Wäre cool wenn man Clans gründen könnte und dann Clan vs Clan antreten lassen könnte, das würde viel schwerer aber auch besser für alle.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich benutze die 52 Gallon die hat im Gegensatz zur 96 Gallon weniger Feuerkraft aber höhere Feuerrate, die 96 Gallon werde ich aber auch mal testen denn Geld ist in diesem Spiel nun wirklich kein Problem.  Wenn ich mir ausrechne was mir die ganze Ausrüstung gekostet hat, da komme ich zusammen grob geschätzt auf 50k .
> 
> Das mit dem blöden Team kenne ich und es nervt besonders dann wenn man bei einem K.O. Sieg verliert, da gibt es keine Punkte.  Habe meinen Rang auf C mit 60 Punkten geschafft aber manchmal nervt es echt wenn die Teammitglieder lieber bei der gegnerischen Base sind als bei den Zonen.  Da wundert es mich nicht wenn ich von 2 oder 3 Spielern gleichzeitig angegriffen werde, Teamwork ist leider selten.
> 
> Wäre cool wenn man Clans gründen könnte und dann Clan vs Clan antreten lassen könnte, das würde viel schwerer aber auch besser für alle.



Kommt vielleicht noch, abwarten und Tee saufen.

Btw, warst du der Baracuda der heute Nachmittag in ein paar Gefechten bei den Rangmatches im gegnerischem Team war? Wenn ja, hast du wohl ein paar derbe Farbkleckse von mir abbekommen


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht noch, abwarten und Tee saufen.
> 
> Btw, warst du der Baracuda der heute Nachmittag in ein paar Gefechten bei den Rangmatches im gegnerischem Team war? Wenn ja, hast du wohl ein paar derbe Farbkleckse von mir abbekommen



Ja der war ich und wie konntest du mich bloss abschiessen?   Gegen dein 96 Gallon habe ich kaum eine Chance der macht Onehit bei den meisten Gegnern.  Die Rangkämpfe habe ich erst mal aufgegeben, fast die gesamten Punkte sind futsch weil das Team immer verliert.  Wäre mir lieber ich würde in einem Clan spielen da würde es besser laufen und hoffentlich kommt der auch mal. Mit lvl 20 muss ich mir zumindest keine Gedanken über starke Gegner machen die meisten sind schnell erledigt, die 52 Gallon Deko ist da mit der Spürbombe und dem Tintferno sehr effektiv.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2015)

Onehit ist mit der 96 gal keiner, man hört aufgrund der relativ geringen Schussrate recht gut heraus dass 3 Treffer benötigt werden zum splatten.

Bin mittlerweile auf Rang C aufgestiegen und stehe kurz vor C+. Ich muss nur die "Arowana Mall" Map vermeiden, die geht bei mir gar nicht.

Und nun zu einer News: Nintendo UK hat in einem Tweet verlauten lassen, dass morgen ein Update mit einer neuen Waffe ansteht: dem Paintbrush, sprich Malerpinsel (keine Rolle, ein richtiger Pinsel). Bin gespannt wie der sich spielen soll, schließlich dürfte er weder die Reichweite einer Schusswaffe noch den breiten Deckradius einer Malerrolle haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Onehit ist mit der 96 gal keiner, man hört aufgrund der relativ geringen Schussrate recht gut heraus dass 3 Treffer benötigt werden zum splatten.
> 
> Bin mittlerweile auf Rang C aufgestiegen und stehe kurz vor C+. Ich muss nur die "Arowana Mall" Map vermeiden, die geht bei mir gar nicht.
> 
> Und nun zu einer News: Nintendo UK hat in einem Tweet verlauten lassen, dass morgen ein Update mit einer neuen Waffe ansteht: dem Paintbrush, sprich Malerpinsel (keine Rolle, ein richtiger Pinsel). Bin gespannt wie der sich spielen soll, schließlich dürfte er weder die Reichweite einer Schusswaffe noch den breiten Deckradius einer Malerrolle haben.



Werde diese News mal oben einfügen danke dir.  Ich nehme an es ist eine gute Waffe für den Nahkampf so kannst du die Gegner verhauen  Bei der 96 Gal. geht das immer so schnell das es mir wie ein Schuss vorkommt, hat auch die höchste Feuerkraft von allen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2015)

Ich mag die 96gal vor allem wegen ihrer Reichweite, die in etwa gleich is mit den diversen  Charger Gewehren. Somit kann man sich diverse Gegner gut auf Distanz halten. Unreal Tournament Style Multikills sind damit aber auch drin  wenn sich die Gegner drängen und gegenseitig behindern


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2015)

Habe ganz vergessen das im August ein Grosses Update kommen soll, da soll es auch möglich sein eigene Kämpfe nach eigenen Regeln zu erstelln.  Wie wäre es bofferbrauer, wir 2 gegen den Rest der Welt? 

EDIT: Werde morgen mal den Pinsel ausprobieren, falls der nicht so toll wird dann spiele ich nur noch die Kampagne und da komme ich leider bei Welt 19 schlecht weiter, es ist die mit den drehenden Plattformen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juni 2015)

Naja, 2 gegen 4 wird dann doch wohl etwas zu eng  Wäre schön, wenn noch weitere hier im Forum sich das Spiel zulegen würden

Der Pinsel ist recht speziell. Super schnell, schneller angriff, aber null Reichweite. Daran muss man sich echt erstmal gewöhnen.

Bei der Singleplayer Kampagne bin ich leider erst bei der 7. Stage, bis ich dahin komme dauert noch etwas


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2015)

1,1 Millionen in weniger als 4 Wochen 

Und wer was zum lachen will, kann sich ja mal den Splatoon Thread auf Neogaf ansehen. Da gingen die meisten noch von Wonderful 101 Verkaufszahlen aus : Do we expect Splatoon to be the next major Nintendo I.P.? - NeoGAF


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2015)

UPDATE:

- 2 neue Arenen hinzugefügt, waren es nicht mehr die erst kurz erschienen sind?
- Waffen überarbeitet und neue hinzugefügt


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2015)

Dieser Thread wird kaum genutzt;( Heute werde ich mal ein Update bringen, aktuell gibt es das Splatfest bis um 19uhr.Die  Frage lautet: Essen oder Schlafen


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2015)

UPDATE:

- Waffenauswahl wegen Übersichtlichkeit entfernt, dafür Waffentypen erklärt
- Diverse Korrekturen

Hoffe dass das Spiel mehr Interesse bekommt, ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das August Update


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2015)

Welche sind eure 3 Lieblingswaffen? 

Revierkampf: NZAP89 weil da zusätzlich der Sprinkler und der Tintferno drin ist also damit macht man ordentlich Punkte und färbt schnell eine grosse Fläche ein.
Herrschafft: 52 Gallon Deko, gut um Gegner zu erledigen und um Flächen einzusprühen bei den Gegnern effektiver wie der NZAP aber dafür schlechter beim einfärben. Der Tintferno hilft etwas beim einfärben aber bin hier meistens nicht derjenige mit den meisten Punkten.
Turm-Kommando: (Mein Favorisierter Modus) 96 Gallon, damit kriegt man jeden Gegner in Sekunden platt und hier trifft man sehr oft auf feindliche Spieler da ist es normal 10-15 mal Tod zu sein


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2015)

Da ich seit ein paar Tagen auch endlich eine Wii U habe werde ich mir das Spiel über kurz oder lang wohl auch zulegen.

Gibt es mit der Wii U denn eine gute Möglichkeit für Ingame Sprachchats? Das würde das Spiel doch um einiges angenehmer machen denke ich


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2015)

Momentan leider nicht in diesem Spiel damit man sich keine Schimpfwörter an den Kopf wirft nehme ich an  aber mal sehen was im August Update kommt, da soll man dann sogar eigene Kämpfe erstellen können. Dann kann man den Spielmodus und die Arena wählen, ich hoffe das man dann auch Spielclans erstellen kann, das wäre echt super.


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2015)

Das klingt soweit ja schon ganz vielversprechend und ich denke für den geringen Preis kann ich sowieso nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Kel (22. Juli 2015)

Wo kann man sich Splatoon denn für meinen Rechner kaufen? Ist ja im PC-Forum drin .


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

Es ist im Online-Spiel Forum drin weil es ein Online Spiel ist, das Konsolenforum wäre dafür unpassend den es geht nicht um eine Konsole sondern um ein Online Spiel.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welche sind eure 3 Lieblingswaffen?
> 
> Revierkampf: NZAP89 weil da zusätzlich der Sprinkler und der Tintferno drin ist also damit macht man ordentlich Punkte und färbt schnell eine grosse Fläche ein.
> Herrschafft: 52 Gallon Deko, gut um Gegner zu erledigen und um Flächen einzusprühen bei den Gegnern effektiver wie der NZAP aber dafür schlechter beim einfärben. Der Tintferno hilft etwas beim einfärben aber bin hier meistens nicht derjenige mit den meisten Punkten.
> Turm-Kommando: (Mein Favorisierter Modus) 96 Gallon, damit kriegt man jeden Gegner in Sekunden platt und hier trifft man sehr oft auf feindliche Spieler da ist es normal 10-15 mal Tod zu sein



Meist die 96 Gal, und dessen Echolocator (ja, ich spiele auf englisch, ka wie das Ding in der deutschen Fassung heißt , markiert alle Gegner, auch wenn sie Unsichtbar sind) ist bei den Rangkämpfen echt sein Geld wert.

Ansonsten den EK 3L Scope, den stärksten und mit der größten Reichweite gesegnete Charger, sowie den Krak-on Splat Roller. Beide haben Kraken, sollte der Gegner mal zu lästig werden 

Den neuen Pinsel muss ich mir noch ansehen; scheint etwas breiter zu sein als die vorherigen. Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2015)

Du meinst mit Kraken wolhl den Tintentitan der mir immer sowas von auf die Nerven geht  und dann kann man leider nichts gegen ihn machen aber habe es schon oft geschafft vor ohm abzuhauen.  Habe erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit in der Ausrüstung drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

UPDATE DieDetails über das August Update habe ich hinzugefügt erscheint am 6.8, Quelle


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst mit Kraken wolhl den Tintentitan der mir immer sowas von auf die Nerven geht  und dann kann man leider nichts gegen ihn machen aber habe es schon oft geschafft vor ohm abzuhauen.  Habe erhöhte Laufgeschwindigkeit in der Ausrüstung drin.



OMG wieso nur wurde der in Tintentitan umbenannt???  Der Kraken aus nordischer Mythologie dürfte doch auch so hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Neue Lieblingswaffe ist übrigens nun die Splatling Gun (oder wie sie eben auf Deutsch heißt). Und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, wenn ich so sehe dass in jedem Gefecht mindestens 3 Spieler diese Waffe verwenden...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> OMG wieso nur wurde der in Tintentitan umbenannt???  Der Kraken aus nordischer Mythologie dürfte doch auch so hinlänglich bekannt sein.
> 
> Neue Lieblingswaffe ist übrigens nun die Splatling Gun (oder wie sie eben auf Deutsch heißt). Und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, wenn ich so sehe dass in jedem Gefecht mindestens 3 Spieler diese Waffe verwenden...


Stimmt, Heute gab es das grosse Update muss ich auch mal testen. Ist die besser als die 52 Gallon? Meine bisherige Lieblingswaffe, aber am Anfang werden die neuen Waffen immer gerne getestet, Geld ist in diesem Spiel kein Problem.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2015)

Wieso muss ich immer mit Spielern spielen die nicht wirklich wach sind? :-.-: Es ist deprimiernd wenn man ständig verliert beim letzten Splatfest habe ich für den letzten Rang 10 mall gewonnen und 32 mal Verloren.  Da vergeht einem die Lust am spielen und das August Update bringt kaum etwas neues mit sich.

Höhere Level die auch noch doof zu erreichen sind, man bekommt dort mehr Punkte wenn man gewinnt, na toll, wenn man der Teambeste ist oder Platz 2 dann ärgert mich das schon sehr. Und ich meine Punkte für das Level also nicht das Geld das wird so berechnet wie bisher. 

Man kann zwar eigene Teamkämpfe erstellen aber anscheinend kein Clan gründen oder weiss jemand wie das geht?


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. August 2015)

Ingame kann man jedenfalls bisher keinen Clan gründen. Aber man kann sich ja online organisieren wenn man möchte, etwa übers Miiverse

Ich konnte bisher noch bei keinem Splatfest mitmachen, war immer abwesend zu jener Zeit. Aber das sind eben auch die Momente, wo wirklich jeder, ob gut oder schlecht, sich zum spielen einloggt. Die chance, hier auf schlechtere Spieler zu treffen, ist also deutlich größer als sonst.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

Jep leider ist es bei den Splatfesten so aber wenn man so ab 22Uhr sich einloggt dann wird es angenehmer weil dann die Kinder im Bett sind anstatt zu spielen. 

Das mit dem Privatem Spiel habe ich nicht so ganz kapiert, ich kann zwar eins erstellen und Spieler einladen aber muss ich nur 3 Spieler einladen oder gleich 7? Dann könnte man sonst ein Team zu 4 bilden und dann gegen ein anderes Team antreten.


----------

